

Ask HN: What is the management structure like at Startups? - theschwa

In PG's essays he often contrasts pointy haired bosses and Startup founders, but I am curious to hear from more people in the trenches. How do you feel the management structure of your company compares with that of non-tech companies or those of larger organizations?
======
azal
It all just Depends, there is no 1 strict rule. How old is the Start-up and
how much it has raised. All these and more vectors come in place.

In a Bootstrapped or recently Seed Funded startup, The Founders pretty much do
everything. In Later stage startups, the management structure starts to take
shape as more people are brought on-board.

------
bitops
Depends completely on the startup. You'll get better information by asking
about the management structure at a startup that you're interested in working
for.

